# Like Dejavu



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck! Wish you get this girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

aundy28570 said:


> Well I was going to post on previous message but cant figure out how to post pic without doing a new post. Fiona with Grand Strand GR Rescue is the furbaby I want so badly. I know there are lots of goldens that look alike bus she looks so much like my Trixie girl and even with the leg issues its like dejavu.
> To Carolina Mom: what is the process of getting her? I am going to do some serious talking with my husband.
> 
> Thanks


I sent you a PM, but will post here also in case someone else is thinking of applying to a GR Rescue to adopt. 

Grand Strand has their Adoption application on their website-pretty basic application IMO. It contains more info on it than their site does regarding the Process and a little information about their Adoption Requirements. 

You can always call the Rescue also-most Groups have what is called an Infoline, call it, leave a message and a Volunteer will return your call when they are able to do so. 

This might be a good opportunity to get more information about the Group, their adoption process and requirements, info about the dog you're interested in. 

Fiona is beautiful-wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just want to add, anyone considering adopting, when you find a dog you're really interested in, act sooner than later, meaning, get your application in as soon as possible. 

Applications are normally processed on a first come first serve basis. 

Rescue groups get a lot of applications, sometimes for one particular dog. They try to make the best possible match for the dog and the applicant or family.


----------

